# Avi file too big



## Pyotr (Apr 15, 2005)

I've got an avi file of a friend's wedding, but it's pretty huge. Is it possible to make it any smaller by converting it to another format or something?


----------



## Rambo (Apr 15, 2005)

you could try converting it to mpeg4 format or something similar. I'm not too sure with video files and all the rest...

Search on google for:

Avi to Mpeg Converter... It's what I did to convert my .wav files to .mp3


----------



## Pyotr (Apr 15, 2005)

Rambo said:
			
		

> Search on google for:
> 
> Avi to Mpeg Converter... It's what I did to convert my .wav files to .mp3


You searched for Avi to Mpeg Converter..? 

Thanks.  I'll try and find it.


----------



## narafa (Apr 15, 2005)

Search for a program called Lead Converter or Lead AVI Converter, this is a program which will allow you to convert the avi file to another avi one with lower resolution but with extremely lower size. It has a huge variety of options and you will like it very much, simply one of the best movie conversion programs although it does not handle except avi files only.


----------



## The_Other_One (Apr 15, 2005)

It also depends what you want to do with the video.  There are specific formats for DVD's and VCD's.  if it's all to be on the computer, I'd reccomend divx(or most any mpeg4)  WMV's are great for the net.


----------



## narafa (Apr 15, 2005)

You can convert directly to .wmv format by using the Windows Movie Maker, but the major problem you will face is that you won't be able to convert .wmv format to any other one except .wmv too, that's why I don't recommend it.


----------



## The_Other_One (Apr 15, 2005)

You can convert from any format to any other format, it's just a matter of finding software that'll do so...


----------



## narafa (Apr 15, 2005)

The_Other_One said:
			
		

> You can convert from any format to any other format, it's just a matter of finding software that'll do so...



Man I know that you can convert from any format to another if you find the appropriate software, but I spent 1 month searching for a program to convert from .wmv format to any other video format, and I failed completely to find one. I believe this is because the wmv format is a microsoft one and they programmed it with a technique to make it irreversible, even microsoft themselves can't make a program which can convert from wmv to any other format. That's what I think, if you know a program that can convert from wmv to another video format, tell me about it immediately, I will really appreciate it.


----------



## Praetor (Apr 15, 2005)

http://www.hazza.dsl.pipex.com/faq.htm

See the question titled "How do I squeeze my AVI file onto a CD?!"


----------



## The_Other_One (Apr 15, 2005)

I use STOIK video converter to make my WMV's because I refuse to use Windows Movie Editor(and I already use premiere)  I think some of the newer versions have changed and don't allow as much stuff for the free versions, but my version(v1.1) can import WMV's as well.

*nudge* don't argue with someone who does this stuff as a 2nd job


----------



## elmarcorulz (Apr 15, 2005)

narafa said:
			
		

> Man I know that you can convert from any format to another if you find the appropriate software, but I spent 1 month searching for a program to convert from .wmv format to any other video format




http://www.mp3towav.org/Magic-Video-Batch-Converter/

2 secs to find that


----------



## Praetor (Apr 15, 2005)

> *nudge* don't argue with someone who does this stuff as a 2nd job


Or someone who does it as a second job, hobby and processed well over 5000 cds & 1400 dvds worth of content....


----------



## Pyotr (Apr 15, 2005)

Praetor said:
			
		

> Or someone who does it as a second job, hobby and processed well over 5000 cds & 1400 dvds worth of content....


Or someone with over eleven THOUSAND post. 

Thanks all, I'll check those links when I feel more awake.
And if anyone wondered: I want to make it smaller without reducing quality.


----------



## The_Other_One (Apr 15, 2005)

Hah, just because of my lack of posts doesn't mean I don't have the experience ;P  And yeah, this is a hobby and all for me too.   Actually about went to school for directing/video editing, but changed my mind...

Anyway, there's no way to make it smaller without loosing some quality.  Something like dvix or about any MPEG4 codec would be you're best bet.  Or if you can burn it to something, MPEG2.  You can make a 1 to 1.5 hour DVDR5 disk with next to no quality loss.  Of course this mean file sizes around 5 gigs, but I'm sure it's better than your raw footage ;P


----------



## Praetor (Apr 15, 2005)

> Or someone with over eleven THOUSAND post


Postcount doesnt mean crap.



> And if anyone wondered: I want to make it smaller without reducing quality.


Thats not gonna happen.


----------

